# 2017 Nissan GT-R / R35 / Armytrix Weaponized / Photos & Videos Thread



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

*More than 1300+ Videos on ARMYTRIX Youtube Channel, Come Search Your Exhaust Sounds! *http://www.youtube.com/armytrix






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hey, thanks for stopping by! Here are some of the 2017 Nissan GT-R / R35 photos & videos that our dealers have done with the Armytrix Exhaust in the past! 

(Will continue updating...)*

*Official Website: armytrix.com
Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/armytrix*

*Other Thread:
90mm SS Valvestronic Exhaust Product Information:*
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/520218-2017-nissan-gt-r-r35-armytrix-90mm-ss-valvetronic-exhaust-videos-photos.html
*90mm titanium Valvestronic Exhaust Product Information:*
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/520226-2017-nissan-gt-r-r35-armytrix-90mm-titanium-valvetronic-exhaust-videos-photos.html
*102mm SS Valvestronic Exhaust Product Information:*
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/520234-2017-nissan-gt-r-r35-armytrix-102mm-ss-valvetronic-exhaust-videos-photos.html


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

pic upload


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They look lovely systems - what's the UK pricing?


----------



## Yellow 8 (Jun 19, 2017)

Amazing photography


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Yellow 8 said:


> Amazing photography


Thank you!


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

tonigmr2 said:


> They look lovely systems - what's the UK pricing?


Please PM us your email, we will have our UK dealer give you a quote, thanks.


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

*Armytrix GT-R Featured Videos*


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

*Other Armytrix GT-R Random Photos*


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

*2017 Nissan GT-R Armytrix*


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Owner IG @alexandeross


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Owner IG @stealthgtr_

700HP GT-R in Monaco


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Owner IG @Sommer.anders in Denmark


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Owner IG @gtrday

2017 Nissan GTR & Armytrix


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Owner IG @shootpetoet in Belgium


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

4 GT-Rs Equipped with Armytrix Exhaust By RS Auto Accessories

IG @rsautoacc


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Custom Built 1/1 Liberty Walk GT-R x Armytrix By NYC Motoring


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Nardo Grey Nissan GT-R R35 w/ Armytrix Titanium Exhaust


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

2017 Nissan GT-R w/ Armytrix Titanium Exhaust & Vossen Wheels


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

mpressive wide-body Nissan GT-R Showing off it***8217;s new Strasse Wheels
The GTR Game is getting pretty insane now a days. With a ton of aftermarket support and endless lists of modifications, this is one of the best platforms for tuners. Many people are pushing their builds to the limit and are creating some insane vehicles. Even though the platform / chassis is already 10 years old, the heavy hitters have just begun to show their teeth.

This particular R35 is dubbed the ***8220;Emerald Dragon***8221; which is probably due to its insane shape and impressive appearance. Not only does this thing change color, it also has a full wide-body kit from Liberty Walk Japan. This body kit has paved the way for the new Strasse wheels to be created. Since the fenders are so much larger, you are able to use that extra space to your advantage, in terms of wheel widths. The new Bronze SPR5***8217;s feature aggressive offsets and an insane widths to handle the power of the GTR.

To Finish it off, an Armytrix exhaust system was installed to give the vehicle some bark. This not only helps the flow of exhaust gasses, it improves sound and performance for the twin turbo VR38DETT.

Check out the photos below to see the incredible amount of work that has been put into this build. If you would like more information on any of the parts listed below, feel free to contact us at 1.480.966.3040. A Performance Specialist will be able to help you with ordering new parts and answering any questions you may have. You can also email [email protected] if you would rather communicate via messaging.


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Photo by cbahnemanphoto


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Boy!! You must be over the moon for not using PayBucket for posting all these awesome pictures!!


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

ARMYTRIX said:


>


Nismo GTR going home after receiving custom painted brake calipers, new Vorsteiner wheels and Armytrix Automotive Weaponized exhaust. Tuned by Raging Bull Performance.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Shocked the 'Nismo' owner would remove the gorgeous 'Nismo' Rims from his 'Nismo' GTR... but then again if he's requested painting over his brand new gloden/bronzy Brembos, I guess its not that much of a suprise!! :chuckle:


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

$69,950
Redmond, WA
2014 Track Edition - Super Silver 
39,000 miles
Woodinville, Wa 98072 $69,950
Only 50 TE's and of those only 9 in Super Silver!
I bought the car new from Eastside Nissan in Bellevue Washington.
No issues with car, purchased another you and must make room.
Car has been repainted front and rear bumper blended by our areas premier paint shop - Queen City - Full Armytrix Stainless Valvetronic Exhaust w/ Bluetooth and Remote.
- COBB Accessport V3 w/TCM
- Aeromotions Carbon Fiber Wing
- DPE CS16 Wheels carbon fiber hydrodip
- MPSS 1000miles
- J-Hook Rotars midlife w/ Hawk pads
- Teflon covered braided stainless brake lines Forged Performance
- Window tint at 35%
- Blacked out side-vents
- 2015 rear tail lights w/ center painted black - Powder caoted calipers black w/ white Brembo
- Front side signals black w/ LED
- Ceramic Pro paint protection
Come with car:
- Rear black leather seats which could be installed w/ new rear seat belts
- 2014 OEM lights
- OEM side vents
- OEM exhaust if you want
[email protected]


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

ARMYTRIX Ceramic Coated Downpipes installed


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Nissan GT-R R35 ARMYTRIX 102mm 4 inch Exhaust Installed


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

2015 Nissan GT-R Black Edition For Sale
By Lamborghini Dallas
ARMYTRIX EXHAUST+NAV+RECARO SEATS+CARBON FIBER

This is a carfax-certified smoke-free 2015 Nissan GTR Black Edition equipped with a 3.8L 600HP Twin Turbo V6 engine, rear based AWD and a 6-speed automatic with sport shift transmission. It is finished in a Gray Metalllic exterior paint color and finished in a black leather interior with carbon fiber trim throughout.

This beautiful car comes extremely well equipped with:

+ Navigation

+ Bose premium sound

+ Bluetooth

+Armytrix diaphram controlled exhaust

+ Recaro seats

....and much more!!

2015 Nissan GT-R | eBay


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Another full body vinyl wrap in the shop, this time it was a Nissan GTR!!
The vinyl finish is matte metallic gunmetal, which we think suits it perfectly with the gloss metallic highlights...
Previous window tint was stripped, and replaced with Suntek CXP 18%
It was also fitted with a Armytrix OBD2 remote controlled module exhaust by Andrawos Auto.
Armytrix Automotive Weaponized
Andrawos Automotive
Mode Auto Concepts
***55357;***56633;15 Oaklands Rd, Somerton Park 5044
***55357;***56633;D & S Tint | Affordable Car Window Tinting Services in Adelaide | Car Tint
***55357;***56633;08 8294 2977


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

#Repost @ozzgt8
***12539;***12539;***12539;
@armytrix_official 
102mm full exhaust going in today ***55358;***56600;***55356;***57340; Can't wait to hear it Follow our new ig for more @remco_boyz 
#gtr #r35 #catless 
#exhaust #exhaustnote #carswithoutlimits #carlifestyle #nissan #nissangtr #skyline #blacklist #armytrix


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

Eric Yi
2016 Nissan GTR
Armytrix titanium exhaust
Titek downpipes
Ferrada FR-5 wheels
Password JDM lip and side skirts


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

ARMYTRIX Valvetronic muffler + HKS Mid Pipe


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

SEPTEMBER 6, 2017
COMMENTS 0

by: Mike Ginsca

models: Kristina & Polina

When the Nissan GTR R35 was first introduced, it became an instant hit due to its phenomenal performance but at half the cost of its competitors. As time went on, the aftermarket industry made parts for it that gave the GTR over 2000hp as well as bodykits that made it look like nothing else on the road. This particular GTR doesn’t have 2000hp, more like 1000hp, but it was one of the first to have the LibertyWalk bodykit. As a result, this is one of (if not the) most famous Nissan R35 GTR in the world. Enjoy the pictures.

Special thank you to Helijet for providing the hangar and jet. Helijet | Schedule, Charters, Air Medical, Heliport Management


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)

ARMYTRIX said:


>


----------



## ARMYTRIX (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## gtrcelik (Nov 3, 2017)

my friend super


----------

